# are lime tree trimmings good for smoking beef?



## bbq beginer (Apr 14, 2015)

I have some freshly trimmed branches from my lime tree and I want to know if I can use them for smoking meat and if I can, what do I need to do to prepare them for smoking?


----------



## loweyj (Apr 14, 2015)

Did a quick google and found this on lime wood...

Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness.       Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lime is fine for smoking. You will want to season the wood. If it was me I'd cut the wood into 2"-3" chunks and stick them in a nice dry area where there's good air circulation and let them dry out for 6-8 months.


----------

